
FBI to ACLU: Nope, we won’t tell you how, when, or why we track you - Libertatea
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/fbi-to-aclu-nope-we-wont-tell-you-how-when-or-why-we-track-you/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29
======
Yaa101
People are able and should be tracking the F.B.I. it's all in the numbers.

